# Cut my finger.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I was cutting some double sided tape with a box knife. Some call it a razor knife. I know it slipped and cut my finger but it happened so fast I really don't know why or what I was doing wrong. It wasn't my road rage finger it was my ring finger. > It was on my right hand and I am left handed.

All I can say is be careful.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the cut. Hope it's not a bad one. Some times it seem like we just can't be careful enough.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Hope it's a small one and heals up quickly.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

duct tape is your salvation...


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree with @Stick486. Make sure it's clean, then tape it carefully back together. Leave the tape on for about a week and then carefully remove it. I think there's an antiseptic in Duck tape, because my sharp instrument injuries heal faster this way than any other. I've been doing this for years, ever since a sheet metal mechanic told me. At the time he had the tape in four places on his hands, all sheet metal cut injuries.

If it swells and/or becomes much more sore after a few days you need a doctor and antibiotics. If not, leave it alone under the tape and it will be good in about a week.

Charley


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I should have said in the first post it took three stitches.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you haven't these on hand???

.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

CharleyL said:


> I agree with @Stick486. Make sure it's clean, then tape it carefully back together. Leave the tape on for about a week and then carefully remove it. I think there's an antiseptic in Duck tape, because my sharp instrument injuries heal faster this way than any other. I've been doing this for years, ever since a sheet metal mechanic told me. *At the time he had the tape in four places on his hands, all sheet metal cut injuries.*
> 
> If it swells and/or becomes much more sore after a few days you need a doctor and antibiotics. If not, leave it alone under the tape and it will be good in about a week.
> 
> Charley


Isn't that what gloves are for? ...edges, sharp...edges, bad...gloves good!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Isn't that what gloves are for? ...edges, sharp...edges, bad...gloves good!


you trying to rain on a masochist's parade???


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Best to be cut by a dull blade, the jagged edge heals quicker. Or so the adage goes. 

In any case careful is the watch word. 

Hope the recovery goes well Don.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> you trying to rain on a masochist's parade???


Uh, huh!

Although I HATE wearing gloves, they have save me more then once from stitches.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

What I do is clean the cut very good. Then I wipe it with Cholorhexadine (can use alcohol) and close it with super glue. The key is the clean out, you don't want to close up dirt/germs in there. Just glue the skin together, not the tissue under the skin.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

And yes, it burns like all get out, but not for long!


----------



## chuckgray (Aug 2, 2015)

Band-Aids!? Real men just bleed to death.

On the serious side, I'm glad that it wasn't worse than it was.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

CharleyL said:


> I agree with @Stick486. Make sure it's clean, then tape it carefully back together. Leave the tape on for about a week and then carefully remove it. I think there's an antiseptic in Duck tape, because my sharp instrument injuries heal faster this way than any other. I've been doing this for years, ever since a sheet metal mechanic told me. At the time he had the tape in four places on his hands, all sheet metal cut injuries.
> 
> If it swells and/or becomes much more sore after a few days you need a doctor and antibiotics. If not, leave it alone under the tape and it will be good in about a week.
> 
> Charley




Duct tape doesn't breath, I learned that the hard way.

I Was on a canoe trip and had slight injury on my thumb. I covered it with duct tape to keep from irritating it when I paddled. After about three days I took the duct tape off and my thumb looked like a soft, wet raisin. The skin took a few days to get back to normal. Learned not to do that again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Throw out the duct tape - a stitch in time saves nine, or so they say. Been there done that too many times. I have had more stitches than I care to count. At least we still have 10 fingers and toes. Hope it heals with no problems.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope it heals well and soon. If it was the Peachtree type double sided tape, I found out by accident that I have better luck tearing it than cutting it. The tear leaves a little bit of backing sticking up that makes it much easier to get ahold of and remove.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Shop tip: to avoid utility knife cuts to free hand, make sandwich and hold it whilst making cut with normal hand. 
Your mileage may vary.

Get healed quick, Don.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> you haven't these on hand???
> 
> .


Sounds like a "Red Green" product. He would use Duct Tape for a broken leg.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

Superglue works for me too. At least on small, clean cuts that can be closed up. Obviously not on something that needs stitches like what Don had.

You can get special medical superglue. It's different to standard superglue: butyl or octyl cyanocrylate, which they claim is safer and better than standard methyl/ethyl cyanoacrylate. I've half a suspicion that the main reason it's different is because there's no profit in running clinical trials on something you can buy for $1 in any store.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

The last finger laceration I fixed was about a 3/8" slice over a joint. Dropped a chefs knife & went to catch it instinctively, bad decision! Glued it, had to redo it after a couple of days but it healed perfectly. Medical grade (Dermabond) doesn't sting as much.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

A sharp blade will cut through leather. I was fixing a salad several years ago- cut my right thumb. Three stitches with one through the nail for a total of $310. That's $103.33 per stitch- should have gone to medical school. I did go to a restaurant supply and get a mesh glove. However, it isn't puncture proof and SWMBO fixes the salads and other veggies now.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A mail glove isn't puncture proof? I did not know that. 
There seems to be a wide range of quality (?) and price. Basically from $20 up to $150.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

A bullet proof vest will stop a bullet but not a knife.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> A bullet proof vest will stop a bullet but not a knife.


Correct Steve - I had a Kevlar vest issued, when I was in law enforcement and we always knew that. Unless things have changed since I retired 20 years ago.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Well I cut my hand while doing maintenance on the band saw mill Saturday! Of course it's 30 miles from my house. So I folded up a napkin & wrapped with electric tape. Finished the day, got home & soaked it in Peroxide & bleach water for about an hour. Re-wrapped it (used 1/2" tape as steri-strips) & today I glued it with Dermabond. Looks like it will heal just fine, this will be the longest I've waited to glue a cut, we will see.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tonto1 said:


> Well I cut my hand while doing maintenance on the band saw mill Saturday! Of course it's 30 miles from my house. So I folded up a napkin & wrapped with electric tape. Finished the day, got home & soaked it in Peroxide & bleach water for about an hour. Re-wrapped it (used 1/2" tape as steri-strips) & today I glued it with Dermabond. Looks like it will heal just fine, this will be the longest I've waited to glue a cut, we will see.


You need to change your name to (John Wayne). Y'all are just a like.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

the trick with duct tape and electrical tape is to wrap the wound just tight enough. Not so tight as to cut off the circulation, but tight enough to keep the wound closest. If the wound is REALLY dirty/greasy you gotta suck it up and clean it as quickly as possible. The longer you wait, the more it hurts. Always have a good stash of gaze, peroxide and cloth bandages stored somewhere nearby. I keep em in my truck. If its still bleeding 24/48 hours later, get your butt to the stitcher person *G*....

just sayin' YMMV


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> A bullet proof vest will stop a bullet but not a knife.


There is a big difference here. Go to a restaurant supply and look at their mesh gloves. They are cut proof but not puncture proof. This is a disclaimer on the package and the glove, like the one I have.
Cyanoacrylate glue (CA) was originally used for sutureless surgery. I never thought of using that as I have lots of it.
My daughter is an RN and works in the wound center at the local hospital. When I said I used peroxide, she said it will also destroy good tissue. So.........I guess we will have to do like they did in the old western movies- pour some Red Eye on it.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

She is kinda right. Peroxide works by cutting the protein chains it the cell walls of the bacteria (they soon rupture and die). It also cuts the same way on our cells that are exposed by the injury. So it's still a great idea to use it as it boils out all the dirt & grime in the wound. Just rinse it off with distilled water or tap water that you boil first. You don't want to do it multiple times since it will destroy the newly built cells that form in the healing process. Nothing wrong with a good initial clean out! The decision it whether to use antibiotic ointment. Only use it on smaller cuts. It will hamper closing in a bigger cut by not letting the sides adhere to each other. And you are right about having some form of first aid kit. And I know better! Wont happen again.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Terry Q said:


> Duct tape doesn't breath, I learned that the hard way.
> 
> I Was on a canoe trip and had slight injury on my thumb. I covered it with duct tape to keep from irritating it when I paddled. After about three days I took the duct tape off and my thumb looked like a soft, wet raisin. The skin took a few days to get back to normal. Learned not to do that again.


Many of us are allergic to the adhesive on some tapes. Conventional tape kills a layer of my skin in less than a day. I keep a variety of bandages and tape on hand because cuts are just part of woodworking.

One thing that has helped is developing a habit of never pulling or pushing a blade toward skin. Takes a little attention but better than bleeding, especially if taking blood thinners.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the 1st lessons my Grandfather taught me was "NEVER whittle toward yourself".


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> One of the 1st lessons my Grandfather taught me was "NEVER whittle toward yourself".


I heard that right after I stabbed my wrist, not before :frown::frown: I guess I was 8 or 9 when that happened.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Daikusan said:


> I heard that right after I stabbed my wrist, not before :frown::frown: I guess I was 8 or 9 when that happened.


A case where "better late than never" was easily beaten by 1 trial learning. Hopefully no permanent damage.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> A case where "better late than never" was easily beaten by 1 trial learning. Hopefully no permanent damage.


Nope, the only thing permanent is the scar. Oh and "Never cut towards yourself" permanently etched in my brain.


----------



## michalofsky (Aug 8, 2012)

hawkeye10 said:


> I should have said in the first post it took three stitches.


Message to all
To stop bleeding INSTANTLY
Wrap the cut with a piece of paper from a brown paper bag
Like a grocery shopping bag
My mom taught me that 60 years ago
Sounds crazy but works
Doctors don’t know it
Michael in bx


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that it wasn't worse. My last stitch event was when I tried to clean out some sawdust from my bandsaw. I had just resawn a piece of 8/4 maple and was getting ready to make a second pass when I noticed the sawdust next to the fence even though the fence was undercut. I reached out to brush it away and lost focus on the fact that the saw was still running. 4 stitches fixed it but my finger tip, after 2 years is still sensitive. 

With that said, my most frequent injuries come from my chisels. Don't ask. 

I try to remember that the first thing that I should turn on when I walk into my shop is my brain, such as it is. I pretty much always do, but, unfortunately, it sometimes takes a break at the wrong time.


----------

